# The Wiseguy Show



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

This week, Sirius Satellite Radio unveiled The Wiseguy Show, a weekly three-hour focus on Italian-American culture. Veteran actor Vincent Pastore, best known for his role as Salvatore Bonpensiero on the HBO series The Sopranos, will host the program. Each week, Pastore will interview prominent guests from the Italian-American community. Pastore will also discuss current events, review movies, perform skits, give sex advice, and interact with Sirius listeners.

http://www.skyreport.com (Used with permission)


----------

